# Darwin Virtual PC Windows



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2002)

Bon alors là je vais installer Darwin sur VPC Windows, et après je fais quoi ? commetn on fait pour installer X Xindows, Gnome ou KDE etc... Si vous avez un lien vers des tutorials je suis preneur. En Français si possible, je suis fatiguer là


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (13 Janvier 2002)

je ne te

[12 janvier 2002 : message édité par Pierre Bouvier]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2002)

je ne te quoi ? De toute façon ça marche pas. J'ai pas reussit. Linux oui, mais pas darwin.


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (13 Janvier 2002)

oops

je viens de m'apercevoir que ma réponse à été un peu tronquée !

bon ce que je disais c'est que c'est un epeu curieux de vouloir  installé darwin sur VPC. Pourquoi ne pas installé un bon linux, chose que tu semble avoir faite.

je ne conais pas de doc en français mais tu peux consulter ici ou là.


----------

